# Annie the Aussie rescue!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Annie is beautiful......as is Bailey!! 100% recall....awesome. I thought that last night about my boys....then out popped a rabbit!! Oh well....

So nice they have each other for company!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

They do look happy together!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

She is beautiful - thank you for rescuing her! We need some pictures of Annie and Bailey playing


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> She is beautiful - thank you for rescuing her! We need some pictures of Annie and Bailey playing


I will try to take more. My camera is broken and the pictures look foggy. I dropped the camera 2 weeks ago. I have a couple pics now, but they didn't turn out.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

More pics!♥ They take turns pinning each other on their backs! I think it's cool that neither one dominates the other. They are equal status in our house so far and they share everything!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwwww it's so nice that they get along so well!! I'm sure Bailey really appreciates you getting her a sister


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Annie is a gorgeous dog! It's wonderful that Bailey and she have become such good friends. I wish Tess had a 100% recall...


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

inge said:


> Annie is a gorgeous dog! It's wonderful that Bailey and she have become such good friends. I wish Tess had a 100% recall...


I wish Bailey had 100% recall too!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your girls are so beautiful and I'm glad that they get along so well. Isn't it nice when two dogs play nice together without one trying to dominate the other. 
Thanks again to you and your family for adopting Annie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Before I made my final decision on a Golden I had thought about an Aussie. They're great dogs...herders and like to work, but great dogs!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's beautiful. I love Aussies. My niece was considering an Aussie before she settled on a Golden. Their energy level was not a fit for their family at the time. Are you fostering her or have you adopted her? Love her coloring.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> She's beautiful. I love Aussies. My niece was considering an Aussie before she settled on a Golden. Their energy level was not a fit for their family at the time. Are you fostering her or have you adopted her? Love her coloring.


I adopted her. I just convinced hubby into fostering dogs in the NEAR future!!! WOOT! I will foster goldens. Annie is really calm and doesn't need as much exercise as a normal aussie. Some people exercise their aussies for 4-5 hours everyday. I take Annie on the bike and she gets a bit of play time outside. She's a very quick runner!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good for you! I bet Bailey's thrilled to have a sister too.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Here's another one of them playing. It's so hard to get good shots of the pups. Annie looks pretty darn happy.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Before I made my final decision on a Golden I had thought about an Aussie. They're great dogs...herders and like to work, but great dogs!


I don't think Annie is from the working lines. I will teach her tricks if she is willing to learn. I've tried to come up with a job for her, but I can't think of anything. Annie is extremely calm in the house and has execellent manners! There is a huge difference between the breeds. Annie is a bit smarter and more willing to please then Bailey. I love them both! ♥


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are both beautiful! You should give her a go at agility...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annie*

BLESS you for rescuing Annie!
What a beautiful girl!
Love her pics and the pic of Annie and Bailey!
WOW!

***HOW OLD ARE BAILEY AND ANNIE?*


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> BLESS you for rescuing Annie!
> What a beautiful girl!
> Love her pics and the pic of Annie and Bailey!
> WOW!
> ...


Bailey will be one year in a week and Annie is about two. The vet thought that Annie was about 1.5 judging by her teeth, but I bet she is at least two. I compared both sets of teeth and there is a difference. However, we do brush Bailey's teeth with a toothbrush.

I love this photo too! The first time laying together.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Annie and it is great that they are getting along so well. In a couple of the pictures she has the look like maybe she has another breed in her, so maybe that is why she doesnt have the energy like alot of aussies. Annie is just gorgeous and I love her coloring. That last one is so sweet of them laying together.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I love Annie and it is great that they are getting along so well. In a couple of the pictures she has the look like maybe she has another breed in her, so maybe that is why she doesnt have the energy like alot of aussies. Annie is just gorgeous and I love her coloring. That last one is so sweet of them laying together.


Annie is all aussie. She just has a softer personality. I had to take her to an emergency vet trip today. Annie has an infection in both of her eyes. I think I overreacted.lol Her eyes all of a sudden were goopy and red and she wouldn't stop pawing at them. 

I might get her into agility(if I can handle it, I do have a spine injury). She can jump super high and loves it! She jumps high above the bushes in the woods when she plays.LOL I will have to get her AKC certified ILP(indefinate listing privelege) due to not having any papers on her. They will allow her to compete even when she is spayed!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my, she is just beautiful!! I've always loved Aussies. Never had one, but they've always been on my list of possibilities.
I'm just seeing this and must have missed something. What's her story?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Oh my, she is just beautiful!! I've always loved Aussies. Never had one, but they've always been on my list of possibilities.
> I'm just seeing this and must have missed something. What's her story?


I don't know Annie's story. She was brought into the humane society as a stray. The humane society did not hold her as a stray and adopted to me right away! They let me have her as soon as she was spayed!

Annie is deathly afraid of men. I'm assuming and the vet assumes that she has been abused by a man. She runs away and cowers when there is a man around. She is getting better with hubby though and is taking a great liking to him.

I was going to buy another golden puppy, but I saw Annie on petfinder.com and I KNEW I HAD to bring her home with me. I'm so glad I did. She is the best dog ever and Bailey and her are the best of friends.

Annie is the sweetest girl I've ever seen. She LOVES to be petted and loved. Annie is so happy her that I see her smiling all day. Her tail wags non stop from morning till night. Annie is awesome with all children too!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Annie is adorable and I am so glad you rescued her.

I don't think I could have resisted that face either.


----------

